# S7-200 Software und Programmierkabel?



## eYe (25 Oktober 2008)

Moin,

ich soll mich nächste Woche mal an eine S7-200 machen. Da es das erste mal ist ein paar Fragen:

1) Mit Step7 komme ich da nicht drauf oder, muss MicroWin nehmen oder?
(Gibt es bei Siemens eine Testversion zum probieren?)

2) Die Programmierschnittstelle ist eine PPI? Nun habe ich gehört man kann diese aber dennoch mit dem MPI Adapter programmieren, stimmt das?


thx, eYe


----------



## Körmit (25 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

starte auch gerade meine ersten Schritte, daher möchte ich Vorabinfos geben:

1. Eine 60-Tage Software von Micro/Win gab es direkt von Siemens als Download. Ob noch immer verfügbar?

2. Hatte mir einen MPI-Adapter besorgt (1P 6ES7 972-0CA23-0XA0) mit diesen klappte es aber nicht. Ich erfuhr später, dieser würde erst ab CPU300 funktionieren.

Anfängerstatus, daher nur Halbwissen 

VG


----------



## Rudi (25 Oktober 2008)

Kabel für PPI habe ich bei Ebay gekauft von Mitglied _petmaz.
_Das geht recht gut soweit ich das beurteilen kann. Ich denke auch ein MPI-Adapter geht nicht. Ein CP5611 wie z.B in Programmiergeräten sollte aber schon gehen.


----------



## peter(R) (25 Oktober 2008)

Richtig MPI Adapter geht NICHT (erst ab S7-300).
MicroWin gibts bei

http://www.automation.siemens.com/_de/s7-200/support/tools_downloads/microwin.html

als Testversion 30 Tage wenn ich nicht irre.

peter(R)


----------



## 8051 (26 Oktober 2008)

Es gibt einen USB Adapter der kann mit S7-200,300,400. Ist aber nicht ganz billig.

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?func=cslib.csinfo〈=de&objid=6ES7972-0CB20-0XA0&caller=view


----------



## eYe (26 Oktober 2008)

Hab jetzt gerade mal bei Ebay gestöbert und würde gerne wissen welches Kabel ihr im Einstaz habt,  bzw welches ihr empfehlen könnt?

http://shop.ebay.de/items/?_nkw=ppi...rksid=m270.l1313&_odkw=s7+200+kabel&_osacat=0

Ist es auch möglich sich selber was zu basteln, oder ist das so problematisch wie bei MPI?

greetz, eYe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Oktober 2008)

Das SIMATIC S7-200 PC/PPI-Kabel für 65,- Euro scheint das einzige zu sein, das Multimaster kann.

http://cgi.ebay.de/SIMATIC-S7-200-P...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Wenn dies nicht notwendig ist, tut es auch dieses http://cgi.ebay.de/Siemens-Isolated...39:1|66:2|65:12|240:1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------

